
My mini-adventure building a loss-making crypto-trading bot - nubela
https://giki.wiki/@nubela/crypto-trading-bot
======
NicoJuicy
1,5 %? There are cheaper ones ( Kraken eg), most do 0,5% so 0,5% * 2 = 1%

The stable coin should be USD or EUR, not Bitcoin ( bitstamp or kraken)

PS. Also creating a crypto trading bot :), perhaps we can coöperate :)

